# Red Egg and Ginger Party



## Marisol (Oct 10, 2005)

I have been invited to a Red Egg and Ginger party. What is it? From what I understand, its part of the Chinese culture and its is a party where a baby is introduced into society. My friend invited me to his daughter's party and I am unsure as to what the proper gift is. I have been doing some research and jewelry (gold and jade) is a traditional gift. When I asked my friend about it, he wasn't much help. Have any of you been to a Red Egg party and if you have, can you suggest some gift ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Liz (Oct 10, 2005)

i don't know what it is either. have fun though!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 10, 2005)

Red egg and ginger party?!? That sounds flatulent. Be careful!

Seriously, i've never heard of such a thing. Have fun and tell us more about it after you go.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks Charmaine! I actually saw this article and it mentiones jewelry.... expensive jewelry. LOL


----------



## Marisol (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Well you can always give some money in those red envelopes that they mentioned. I wonder if they wouldn't like that since it's usually for boys... I know... that is what is hard about it. I asked my friend and he said " just get her a balloon." I don't think his wife would appreciate that.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* LOL! Yeah I doubt she will. Guys are so funny. He is hilarious. I was trying to get some info on the party and he was so nonchalant about it.


----------



## Liz (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I know... that is what is hard about it. I asked my friend and he said " just get her a balloon." I don't think his wife would appreciate that. hahahaahaha
yeah. if i had a party for my kid and someone just brougha baloon, i wouldn't be too happy about that. LOL


----------



## Marisol (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* hahahaahaha
yeah. if i had a party for my kid and someone just brougha baloon, i wouldn't be too happy about that. LOL

I know... that is why I think it hilarious! I don't know if its supposed to be like a baby shower. Its going to be in a restaurant with about 250 people.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 11, 2005)

i've never heard of that, either, but maybe your friend was nonchalant about it because chinese (as well as other cultures) don't go too crazy over girls. i know albanians prefer boys over girls any day LOL

when's the party?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i've never heard of that, either, but maybe your friend was nonchalant about it because chinese (as well as other cultures) don't go too crazy over girls. i know albanians prefer boys over girls any day LOL
when's the party?

I don't think that's it cause he was so excited when he found out he was having a girl. I think he just isn't too thrilled with the idea of having a huge party again. They only got married a yr ago and they are still paying off their bills for that. The party is on October 22.


----------



## Salope (Oct 11, 2005)

The Red Egg &amp; Ginger Party sounds like such a wonderful tradition. Since the baby is a girl, I wouldn't give the envelope with money as a gift. I'd follow their tradition because you never know if it's bad luck or something. I'm sure your friends don't expect you to break the bank for the gift. I'm sure there are places where you can get affordable jewelry such as gold or silver earrings or a nice charm for a necklace. I bet you could find a nice jade necklace charm that's reasonably priced as a gift. Tell us how the party is.

Jennifer - Albanians preferring boys? Neverrrrr!!! Girls are the apple of everyone's eye.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Salope* The Red Egg &amp; Ginger Party sounds like such a wonderful tradition. Since the baby is a girl, I wouldn't give the envelope with money as a gift. I'd follow their tradition because you never know if it's bad luck or something. I'm sure your friends don't expect you to break the bank for the gift. I'm sure there are places where you can get affordable jewelry such as gold or silver earrings or a nice charm for a necklace. I bet you could find a nice jade necklace charm that's reasonably priced as a gift. Tell us how the party is.
Jennifer - Albanians preferring boys? Neverrrrr!!! Girls are the apple of everyone's eye.





I will probably go to Chinatown and see if I can find a nice piece of jewelry with jade in it.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 22, 2005)

My boss and I decided to go in on a gift together. We are getting her a nice gold/jade pendant (very unique looking) and it comes with a gold chain. It will be something she can wear when she is a bit older. The party is tomorrow so I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Laura (Oct 22, 2005)

Ooh the chain sounds fab! Have fun girlie


----------



## Leony (Oct 23, 2005)

I've never heard of that kind of culture tradition either.

Have fun Marisol!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 24, 2005)

It was a lot of fun! It was at a restaurant and they had so much food! It was basically a big family and friends gathering. They were supposed to have entertainment but I guess that they couldn't find what they were looking for. My friend took pictures so if I get a copy of them, I will definitely post them.


----------



## ikebana (Oct 24, 2005)

Glad you had fun! Did the parents open the baby's gift?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ikebana* Glad you had fun! Did the parents open the baby's gift? I only stayed for about two hours so I don't know if they did. When we got there, they sure had a heaping pile of gifts. Lucky girl!


----------



## Laura (Oct 24, 2005)

You had a real busy weekend Marisol, didnt you! First the black eyes peas concert, then the red egg and ginger party!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2005)

It was an exhausting weekend. Here is a picture of my friend with his daughter. ISn't she adorable?


----------



## Liz (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Awwww she is so cute! Damn, that biological clock is ticking. i was just joking around with my bf earlier about wanting a baby







awww. she's so cute!!!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2005)

Liz &amp; Charms - you guys are too funny!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 25, 2005)

i'm glad you had a good time! the gift sounds pretty





the baby is ADORABLE!!!


----------

